# Wax Candle Medication



## pro grow (Jan 10, 2011)

OK I want to get some of these when im in Colorado so someone make me some plz.

Get a bunch of leaves and melt wax over them and smush them into a ball with a wick running down it exactly 12 way so that it melts into a nice bowl shape.

I promised a payer


----------



## Outta Spacehigh Spaghetti (Jan 11, 2011)

OK I made myself one. I clipped a 5 week old veg no flower that was very potant already. Skunk/Haze cross. I firest melted wax over the leaves than clipped it from the ground. This is after I had used a special potion on it to put it into a sedative state. It should have crossed the genitics with its predicessor. Im rolling. It smells gooe enough to munch on. I will burn a candle and drop the leaves in as I go. Getting a glass candle 3in diameter 6 in high. vanilli will be good. Wi will burn it in our house and everyone will get THC even if theyre a 2D tool. They will fail their tests and I will eat their souls. Feast on the Afgan Kush. And Toke the memory once and a while as I build my demonic power to exorbant levels.


----------

